# [xorg 7.0] encore ati

## eric_28

Bonjour,

Après avoir longuement attendu pour migrer de xorg 6.8 à 7.0, je me suis décidé...et je n'aurais pas du.

J'ai un portable asus avec une carte graphique radeon mobility 9700, qui fonctionnait à merveille avec le 6.8, et ne parlons pas du DRI mais juste de la 2D.

J'ai donc migré. Le ventillo du processeur graphique tourne quasiment à fond dès le lancement de xorg (pas avant, en console) et fait un bruit du tonnerre. J'avais ce genre de chose lorsque, sous windows, je tentais d'overclocker la carte.

Inutile de dire que j'ai très peur pour ma carte : si la fréquence de rotation du ventillo n'est pas bonne, je n'ose pas imaginer le reste...

Je souhaite retourner à xorg 6.8, sauf si vous avez une solution à ce problème.

Qu'en pensez-vous? Y-a-il une solution?

----------

## Bob_Le_Mou

B'jour

Quelle version d'ATI drivers ?

----------

## eric_28

C'est une bonne question, j'avais oublié de préciser.

Je n'ai pas installé les drivers officiels ati. Pour les 3 ou 4 économiseurs d'écran opengl installés sur ma machine, je pense que ça ne vaut pas la peine du désordre que ça ferait.

Je suis en portage stable. La version installée est donc x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.5.8.0

Que le module du noyau soit présent ou pas, le problème demeure. C'est un noyau 2.6.16-r9. Pas d'accélération 3D donc, mais ce n'est pas grave.

----------

## loopx

Salut, je pense que si tu as une ati, tu ferais bien de passer aux drivers proprio, et bien sur de le mettra à jour (voir peut etre passer en instable) pour la bonne raison qu'il y a beaucoup de changement (enfin, il y en as au moins 1...) et que pour éviter les problèmes, vaut mieux les utiliser pour peut etre éviter les problèmes de "ventilateur non supporte......."   :Laughing: 

Pour te dire franchement, installer une ATI est trop simple. Le plus compliqué reste bien sur le kernel et le xorg.conf. Mais une fois configuré (10 minutes à tout kc), le tout deviens facilement utilisable.

Pour ton problème de ventillo, j'en sais trop rien. J'ai vu qu'il y avait un truc "powerplay" (dynamicclock) qui permet (normalement) de changer la fréquence du gpu pour ne pas le martiriser quand il n'y a pas besoin. Ca ne m'étonnerais pas que dans Windows, il l'utilise et que dans Linux non ...

----------

## eric_28

Dans un premier temps, je viens de soumettre le problème sur bugzilla. On va bien voir ce que ça donne.

J'en ai vraiment marre d'ati. Quand j'ai commencé à bidouiller une debian il y a à peu près 10ans maintenant, il y avait 2 problèmes : la prise en compte de la souris et ... ma carte ati (une rage, si je me souviens bien). Il faut être optimiste, je n'ai plus de problème de souris   :Very Happy: 

D'un autre coté, j'ai lu il n'y a pas longtemps que les personnes qui s'occupent des drivers libres ati ont reçu les specs de la part d'ati avec quelques cartes de test. Si l'avenir passe par Xgl, il va bien falloir que ça finisse par fonctionner !

Pour ce qui est de l'utilisation des drivers proprio, j'ai déjà essayé il y a encore peu de temps sous xorg 6.8. J'en suis moyennement satisfait. Un paquet de 30Mo pour un module de noyau me semble un peu disproportionné...Et toujours des bugs d'affichage en passant de X à la console (des espèces de traits horizontaux et un affichage corrompu) que je connais depuis des mois voire des années.

J'ai vu ton autre post à propos de dynamicclock. Qu'est ce qui t'es arrivé? Tu as réellement cramé une carte ou c'était juste une expression?

----------

## mr-ti

eric_28 : +1

C'est vrai que le rendu et le support est bien m**** pour les cartes ATI sous linux mais avec Xorg 6.8 ça marchait.

Depuis Xorg7, plus moyen de lancer l'accélération de ATI et donc en attendant je tourne avec Mesa opengl mais j'ai toujours un "direct rendering: No" avec glxinfo, et cela même si mon module DRI est bien activé.

Est ce que quelqu'un serait si il arrive à avoir un "direct rendering: Yes" avec une carte ATI radeon 9700 (par ex) et mesa opengl ?

----------

## eric_28

En faisant :

emerge ati-drivers

eselect opengl set ati

/opt/ati/bin/aticonfig --initial --input=/etc/X11/xorg.conf

ça ne fonctionne pas pour toi?

note : il faut que le DRI soit désactivé dans ton noyau !

----------

## mr-ti

En fait voilà le problème :

```
atmrti ~ # emerge -p ati-drivers

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[blocks B     ] >=x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.99 (is blocking x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.26.18-r1)

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.26.18-r1  USE="acpi doc opengl"
```

Pour de DRI c'est blizzard car avant ça marchait !

Est ce que c'est maintenant du fait du passage à Xorg7 ?

----------

## Ey

 *mr-ti wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [blocks B     ] >=x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.99 (is blocking x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.26.18-r1)
> 
> ...

 

Non c'est du fait que tu es passé à Xorg 7.1

----------

## loopx

 *eric_28 wrote:*   

> J'ai vu ton autre post à propos de dynamicclock. Qu'est ce qui t'es arrivé? Tu as réellement cramé une carte ou c'était juste une expression?

 

Ouais, en fait, la carte de mon portable à grillée, mais le ventillo du proco (le seul ventillo du portable) était complètement bouché donc c'est normal, mais je me dis que, vu l'espace libre à l'intérieur et la chaleur qui ne se dégage pas assez vite à mon gout, un tit rabaissement de la fréquence de la clock de l'ATI pourrait pas faire de mal, au contraire.

C'est pour cette raison que cette option m'intéresse.

----------

## loopx

 *mr-ti wrote:*   

> eric_28 : +1
> 
> C'est vrai que le rendu et le support est bien m**** pour les cartes ATI sous linux mais avec Xorg 6.8 ça marchait.
> 
> Depuis Xorg7, plus moyen de lancer l'accélération de ATI et donc en attendant je tourne avec Mesa opengl mais j'ai toujours un "direct rendering: No" avec glxinfo, et cela même si mon module DRI est bien activé.
> ...

 

Je suis pas d'accord, l'accélération fonctionne avec ATI sous xorg 7, faut mettre xorg7 et pas xort7.1, ainsi que xorg-serveur 1.0.X et pas 1.1.x (si je me trompe pas). Les drivers proprio ont du retard sur xorg, mais la 3D fonctionne.

EDIT: faut downgrader le xorg-x11 => 7.0, xorg-serveur => 1.0.x, les drivers de la souris en 1.0.x et les drivers du clavier en 1.0.x. Si tu fais ca ET que t'as fait le reste comme il fallait (install des drivers ati + bonne config du kernel), ca doit passer à l'aise

----------

## mr-ti

 *loopx wrote:*   

>  *mr-ti wrote:*   eric_28 : +1
> 
> C'est vrai que le rendu et le support est bien m**** pour les cartes ATI sous linux mais avec Xorg 6.8 ça marchait.
> 
> Depuis Xorg7, plus moyen de lancer l'accélération de ATI et donc en attendant je tourne avec Mesa opengl mais j'ai toujours un "direct rendering: No" avec glxinfo, et cela même si mon module DRI est bien activé.
> ...

 

En effet je me suis mal exprimé : je parlais de Xorg 7.1 et de Xorg 7.0 mais ma question n'était pas là, car je sais bien que les drivers proprios sont en retard. Ma question était : 

 *Quote:*   

> Est ce que quelqu'un serait si il arrive à avoir un "direct rendering: Yes" avec une carte ATI radeon 9700 (par ex) et mesa opengl ?

 

il s'agit de mesa et non des drivers proprios.

----------

## eric_28

Si tu veux de l'accélération 3D avec les drivers libres, il te faut un noyau 2.6.17. Mais c'est expérimental, hein   :Smile: 

Bon, mon problème ne se règle pas. J'ai installé les drivers proprio. Effectivement, le ventillo tourne à vitesse normale, mais ça plante tellement que ça en est inutilisable.

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

J'utilise les drivers ati sur mon portable depuis plus de sept mois sans problème avec tjrs le direct rendering !!!! et  Xgl depuis sa sortie (voir ce thread https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-439643-start-0.html ) , je n'ai pas la même carte que toi [ ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M], Il faut gérer les versions Xorg etc... comme l'indique Loopx...

                                                                               @+

----------

## eric_28

Est-ce que tu utilises un framebuffer pour la partie console? parce qu'en faisant ctrl alt f1 suivi de ctrl alt f7, j'ai juste le droit à un plantage ferme et définitif appelant un reboot.

----------

## El_Goretto

 *eric_28 wrote:*   

> Est-ce que tu utilises un framebuffer pour la partie console? parce qu'en faisant ctrl alt f1 suivi de ctrl alt f7, j'ai juste le droit à un plantage ferme et définitif appelant un reboot.

 

Gnagnah vesafb, gnagnagroumpff framebuffer.

Le décodeur est dans ma signature.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## eric_28

j'ai retiré le framebuffer vesafb, et mis le TerminateServer=true dans kdmrc. Le problème est toujours là.

Entre le driver libre qui fait tourner le ventillo bien trop vite et le driver proprio qui crashe tout quand je vais sur un terminal, je ne sais pas encore lequel choisir. Je n'aurais pas dû migrer vers xorg 7.0 . Le 6.8 fonctionnait très bien mais c'est portage qui m'a forcé   :Smile: 

----------

## loopx

T'as pas mis le framebuffer pour radeon j'espère ...

----------

## loopx

 *eric_28 wrote:*   

> j'ai retiré le framebuffer vesafb, et mis le TerminateServer=true dans kdmrc. Le problème est toujours là.
> 
> Entre le driver libre qui fait tourner le ventillo bien trop vite et le driver proprio qui crashe tout quand je vais sur un terminal, je ne sais pas encore lequel choisir. Je n'aurais pas dû migrer vers xorg 7.0 . Le 6.8 fonctionnait très bien mais c'est portage qui m'a forcé  

 

Tu veux dire quoi par planté ? Freeze ? X qui retourne en console ? Affichage qui bugs ?

dmesg ou syslog ou xorg.log te donne aucune indication ?

----------

## loopx

 *eric_28 wrote:*   

> Est-ce que tu utilises un framebuffer pour la partie console? parce qu'en faisant ctrl alt f1 suivi de ctrl alt f7, j'ai juste le droit à un plantage ferme et définitif appelant un reboot.

 

J'ai eu des problèmes en faisant ca. En fait, c'était du a framebuffer ATI, il faut virer et utiliser vesa. Dans le pire des cas, j'avais un écran avec des rectangle qui représentais mon X (c'était complètement brouillé). Il suffisait (si je me souviens bien) de faire un CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE pour retourner en console et relancer le X.

----------

## nykos

moi j'ai une X700 mobility depuis bientot 1 an et les drivers proprio marchant très bien (3D et sortie video)

il faut bien lire les trucs du SAV ATI Gentoo (voir signature dans le post de EL_Goretto)

si une version ne marche pas, hésitez pas à en essayer une autre

et avec l'utilitaire aticonfig ya moyen de diminuer le voltage du coup ça consomme moins (spécial dédicace pour ceux qui ont des portables et qui ralaient un peu plus haut  :Smile:   )

----------

## eric_28

Alors en fait, les symptomes sont les suivants : freeze brutal du pc, avec, au bruit des ventillos, un taux d'occupation du processeur de 100%.

Ca freeze soit sur un Ã©cran noir, soit sur un Ã©cran corrompu illisible qui scintille.

Sur le site d'ati, ils disent bien que la radeon 9700 est prise en charge, ainsi que la radeon mobility 9600. Pas de bol, j'ai une radeon mobility 9700.

Je vais regarder les logs d'erreur, mais je ne pense pas que le pc ait le temps de les Ã©crire   :Smile: 

----------

## eric_28

Bien. Le problème est réglé quand je passe l'option "nodri" au driver proprio. Ca n'a donc pas spécialement d'intérêt, puisque le driver deviens moins rapide que le driver libre en 2D.

Bon, je vais attendre quelques mois le temps que le driver libre retombe sur ses pattes, après le passage au modulaire.

Merci de vos réponses en tout cas   :Smile: 

----------

## loopx

 *eric_28 wrote:*   

> Alors en fait, les symptomes sont les suivants : freeze brutal du pc, avec, au bruit des ventillos, un taux d'occupation du processeur de 100%.
> 
> Ca freeze soit sur un Ã©cran noir, soit sur un Ã©cran corrompu illisible qui scintille.
> 
> Sur le site d'ati, ils disent bien que la radeon 9700 est prise en charge, ainsi que la radeon mobility 9600. Pas de bol, j'ai une radeon mobility 9700.
> ...

 

Mon portable à une radeon mobility 9700

----------

## eric_28

Tu as mis des options particuliÃ¨res pour fglrx dans ton xorg.conf?

----------

## nykos

t'as essayé plusieurs versions de ati-drivers ?

----------

## eric_28

oui.

En version stable, le driver 8.21.7-r1 me donne des unresolved symbols. En version ~x86, le 8.26.18-r1 me donne ça.

----------

## loopx

?

J'ai pas mis des option particuliaire, le script de generation de ati devrais etre amplement suffisant  :Smile: 

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

Voilà mon xorg.conf sur mon portable , j'utilise la version :   x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.25.18 .

```

gentoo-in-the-mov lib %

 cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

# /etc/X11/xorg.conf

# **********************************************************************

# DRI Section

# **********************************************************************

Section "dri"

# Access to OpenGL ICD is allowed for all users:

    Mode 0666

# Access to OpenGL ICD is restricted to a specific user group:

#    Group 100    # users

#    Mode 0660

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

    Load        "synaptics"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load        "glx"   # libglx.a

    Load        "dri"   # libdri.a

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files" 

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

#   FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "fr-latin9"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

     Driver      "synaptics"

     Identifier  "TouchPad"

     Option      "Device"     "/dev/psaux"

     Option      "Protocol"   "auto-dev"

     Option      "LeftEdge"   "1700"

     Option      "RightEdge"  "5300"

     Option      "TopEdge"    "1700"

     Option      "BottomEdge" "4200"

     Option      "FingerLow"   "25"

     Option      "FingerHigh"  "30"

     Option      "MaxTapTime"  "180"

     Option      "MaxTapMove"   "220"

     Option      "VertScrollDelta"  "100"

     Option      "MinSpeed"     "0.09"

     Option      "MaxSpeed"     "0.18"

     Option      "AccelFactor"  "0.0015"

     Option      "PalmMinWidth"  "70"

     Option      "PalmMinZ"      "200"

     Option      "SHMConfig"     "on"

     Option      "SendCoreEvents"  "true"   

#    Identifier "Mouse1"

#    Driver "mouse"

#    Option "Protocol"   "ImPS/2"

#    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

#    Option "Device"     "/dev/psaux"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor0"

    Option      "DPMS"   "true"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset     "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver      "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# installed.

#    BusID       "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam    256

#    Clocks      25.2 28.3

EndSection

# === ATI device section ===

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

#     Driver                              "radeon"

# ### generic DRI settings ###

# === disable PnP Monitor  ===

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

# === misc DRI settings ===

    Option "mtrr"                       "off" # disable DRI mtrr mapper, driver has its own code for mtrr

# ### FireGL DDX driver module specific settings ###

# === Screen Management ===

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "(null)" 

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0" 

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x00000000"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

# === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

    Option "CapabilitiesEx"             "0x00000000"

# === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

# === OpenGL Overlay ===

# Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

#       will be disabled automatically

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

# === Center Mode (Laptops only) ===

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

# === Pseudo Color Visuals (8-bit visuals) ===

    Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "off"

# === QBS Management ===

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

# === FSAA Management ===

    Option "FSAAEnable"                 "no"

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "1"

    Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "no"

    Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "no"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.000000"

# === Misc Options ===

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "0"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "yes"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

#    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"    # no device found at config time

    Screen 0

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Option "backingstore"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x800"

        ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Server Layout"

    Screen "Screen0"

    InputDevice "TouchPad" "AlwaysCore"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

#Section "ServerFlags"

#    Option "BlankTime"  "5" # L'écran devient noir après 5 minutes.(mais pas vrament arrêté)

#    Option "StandbyTime" "10" # Met l'ecran en pause après 10 minutes (utilise DPMS)

#    Option "SuspendTime"  "20" # Suspend l'écran après 2O mn

#    Option "OffTime"      "30" # Extension complète après 30 mn

#EndSection

### EOF ###

```

                                                                               @+

----------

